# colorado - raw dog food



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

Does anyone who live in Colorado use rawdogfoodandco.com? What is your impression? Do you use any other raw dog food suppliers?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

When I'm at our vacation place in Southern CO, I buy raw from Chow Down (a local chain in the SW corner). They have Primal, Vital Essentials, and several other brands, and they'll special order anything for me. I love that little store.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Check out topqualitydogfood.com. I use them here and in MD and just saw they have spread out to Denver.


----------



## nycdreamer89 (May 23, 2017)

Check out La Vie en Raw. They are pretty new in Colorado, but all their food is organically raised, grass fed (and finished) free range, and doesn't contain any hormones, antibiotics, steroids, grains, or fillers. The food is super high quality and actually smells and looks incredible (something that you don't always get with raw food).


----------

